# Chandelier Lift Problem



## PTKen (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello. I had an electrician install an Aladdin 200 chandelier lift and my chandelier. After installation, the cable was not centered on the opening and this causes the tapered guide to not line up correctly. You can view a video of what happens at <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmgBDb-Q2zk>.

The electrician claims that the installation is correct and the Aladdin lift was not built correctly. They say there is nothing they can do.

I asked Aladdin about this and their reply was "This problem can easily be corrected. The installer will need to use fender washers underneath the front or back legs of the unit to bring the cable into the center of the ceiling box. It is much more important that the cable pass through center of the box then be perfectly level in the attic."

My electrician replied "Won't that make the electric box offset ??"

I'm not sure what to do. Neither Aladdin or the electrician will claim responsibility. Plus, in addition to the electricians concern, this solution will mean the canopy cannot sit flush to the ceiling. How is this normally adjusted? Is Aladdin's reply valid or an attempt to avoid a warranty fix? Thank you for any advice you can give!


----------



## ecelectric (Mar 27, 2009)

You have to adjust those perfectly as well as level them , it's a very tedious install .


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

PTKen said:


> Hello. I had an electrician install an Aladdin 200 chandelier lift and my chandelier. After installation, the cable was not centered on the opening and this causes the tapered guide to not line up correctly. You can view a video of what happens at <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmgBDb-Q2zk>.
> 
> The electrician claims that the installation is correct and the Aladdin lift was not built correctly. They say there is nothing they can do.
> 
> ...








Here is your video.

looks like the electrician screwed this up and does not want to back up his work,get another electrician and back charge him.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Also,copy and paste your question here.

http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php



.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Sounds like you need a new electrician.


----------



## PTKen (Jan 22, 2014)

ecelectric said:


> You have to adjust those perfectly as well as level them , it's a very tedious install .


My electrician was explaining to me that there are no other adjustments. On my model, the Aladdin 200 (which has an open wench), what does he need to adjust in order to align the cable properly?

Thanks.


----------



## PTKen (Jan 22, 2014)

sbrn33 said:


> Sounds like you need a new electrician.


Maybe. I'm hoping the replies I might get from professionals here will give me enough information so that I can tell him what needs to be done to resolve the installation problem.


----------



## PTKen (Jan 22, 2014)

HARRY304E said:


> Also,copy and paste your question here.
> 
> http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php
> 
> ...


Good idea. Thanks.


----------



## PTKen (Jan 22, 2014)

HARRY304E said:


> looks like the electrician screwed this up and does not want to back up his work,get another electrician and back charge him.


I believe he would back it up and fix it if I can demonstrate that the installation was not correct and there are solutions he might try. That's the information I hope to get from this thread.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

The fender washer idea is good. That centers the fixture into the box which will guide it to flush. I don't think it matters if the box is a little angled as long as the fixture centers. The company has sold thousands of these units, and know the typical problems.


----------



## PTKen (Jan 22, 2014)

dronai said:


> The fender washer idea is good. That centers the fixture into the box which will guide it to flush. I don't think it matters if the box is a little angled as long as the fixture centers. The company has sold thousands of these units, and know the typical problems.


I'm starting to get the idea that the electrician did not do a good install and the lift itself is fine. What did my electrician mean when he asked "Won't that make the electric box offset ??"


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

PTKen said:


> I'm starting to get the idea that the electrician did not do a good install and the lift itself is fine. What did my electrician mean when he asked "Won't that make the electric box offset ??"


I think he means not flat or flush with the ceiling. 
I just re read your original post. Aladdin said that the problem was an easy fix, that probably means its a common mistake. Then they recommended putting fender washers on the unit legs in the attic not the electrical box


----------



## rivermanchris (Dec 27, 2009)

I have installed at least twenty of these units over the years. In my personal experience I feel that they make a very low quality product with some major design flaws. I switched to another brand years ago, Wilshire light lifts, but they went out of business so we had to start using the Aladdin brand again. 

With the right adjustment this unit should be able to function better than your video shows, but I have my doubts to wether it will ever work as it should for normal home owner operation. The light fixture "cup" not fitting the ceiling needs adjustment, but this whole system is part of the major design flaw I was speaking of. 

Good luck.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

